# Larousse Gastronomique first edition, 1938



## buonaboy

Overall, I'm going to have to give it a poor review, First off; the book is written in complete gibberish! There is only a few American words on each page, and they're not even spelled right! The chapters are lengthy and filled with many illustrations and photos, much more than the new and improved edition. -this contributes to the next point: TOO HEAVY -no way your reading this on the bus, and forget trying to impress some girl at the coffee shop -you may as well be reading an encyclopedia.

And I'm not really seeing the Chefs "culinary point of view" apparently he felt it necessary to include everything. really. EVERY-THING. I don't think there is a single 30 minute meal in the book! 

..and the cover! leather, with a crude illustration of turkeys (or something) simply discarded into the fireplace! Those are for deep frying, dammit! A total waste of ten dollars!


Just kidding. I was so excited I nearly wet myself. I wish I had the time to photocopy the entire thing and flip through regularly. 

Sorry, I just could not resist bragging.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Did you really get it for ten bucks?


----------



## dillbert

per page, mebbe..... <g>


----------



## buonaboy

Yep, 10 bucks. -at a really random church thrift store, outside the city. Quite possibly the find of the year!


----------



## kyheirloomer

buonaboy: check your PMs!


----------



## theautomaton

Now was this a "real" $10 or an "Antiques Roadshow" $10? Ha. You know how on that show everyone says they only paid a dollar for everything, no matter what it is. I just want to throw a pan at most of the those people.


----------



## buonaboy

Honest. 10 dollars, I tipple checked the price tag to make sure there was not a third "0" that had faded.


----------



## theautomaton

I'll believe you this one time.


----------



## amatorherba

Several years ago my mother-in-law gave me the 1961 First American Edition. I'm not sure why she had it or who she got it from originally -- cooking wasn't really her "thing". And I'm almost ashamed to admit I really didn't know what I had in my possession until I went to culinary school several years later. Hmmm...I think I'd best hang on to it...it's selling on Ebay anywhere from $17 to $115.


----------



## unichef

You had me going there for a second Buonaboy! 

Good find. I found Art Culinaire #2 and #3 at a yard sale for $1 each. Searched high and low through everything else they had for #1 but no luck.


----------



## unichef

Yeah, we have a local antique shop owner who made it on there pretending she inherited what she brought just so she could make it on TV. My favorite are the dumpster divers. If you went rummaging through the trash would you go on national TV and tell everyone? Love that show. 

I know, I know, off topic....


----------



## foodpump

The older editions always crack me up. Chinese cuisine? Two paragraphs, maybe, a page and a half devoted to some obscure French regional dish consisting of buckwheat and barley flour baked in cinders.


----------



## harpua

I got my 61 edition for 10 bucks too at a used book sale. I love looking through it :smoking:


----------



## buonaboy

I only wish I could read french, other than the obvious culinary terms. I've never seen the 1961 1st english edition -but if it has the same illustrations, photographs and content as the '38, I'd probably trade! My 2002 edition seems like it only touches on 2/3 of the content of the original, but than again, how would I know -I can't read French.


----------



## m brown

buonaboy, that was too funny! 
congratulations and thanks for the laugh!
I am going to print your review and tape it to my cubical so I can giggle daily!


----------



## kokopuffs

I'm fluent in French and if so, could you please scan and email me a page to translate for all here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ed buchanan

Great Find!
I still have my copy of Guide Culinaire A. Escoffier crown publishing 1959
and Modern French Culinary Art H P Pallipratt 1960 translated from Bachman 1959=60


----------



## buonaboy

Kokopuffs,
Did you have any specific passages in mind?


----------

